# Pricilla (Cillie) Mayers January 3, 1998 - August 20, 2010



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Here I come, once again, unbelievably asking for your thoughts & prayers. Our Priscilla (Cillie) suffered a stroke 2 nights ago, followed by several seizures. She is still with us, at home & as of right now resting comfortably. However Cillie' condition is very grave, & I need you. Sad, numb, heartbroken, doesn't even begin to tell you how I feel right now. Thank you


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow , my prayers are with your cillie , may god heal her and make her all better ! pls keep us posted . i can only imagine how you feel , hugs to u !


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you, especially hard since I lost my Moki April 5, 2009 (14 1/2 yrs), just 7 short months later our Chablis (also 14 1/2 yrs) joined her brother in Heaven on November 5, 2009. My first little baby Jassi passed away from sudden heart failure, coming up on 3 years on September 14, 2007. Jassi was 12 1/2 yrs old. Our hearts are broken


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it must be heartbreaking. Saying prayers for you and Cillie.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Cillie. Sending prayers and thought your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dmarie, I received your pm last night and just cryed, I prayed for Cillie last night and when I woke I prayed for you both, I just sent you a pm with a prayer, I know that deep pain your feeling, the fear of losing Cillie is almost unbearable for you, hold on to God's hand he will help you through.
I believe in miracles and am praying for one for precious Cillie. God promises us "where two or three are gathered together in MY name, there am I with them", we are praying for a miracle. Hugs to you my dear friend


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh NO!, D'Marie... I'm so very sorry!!! I know each and every one of your 'babies'...is just that..."Your baby" and that this is such a heartache for you.
Be assured your Cillie is in my prayers and you and your hubby too!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Our prayers are with you and Cillie


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My heart goes out to you during this extremely difficult time. I'm hoping your little fluff will recover and be strong.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

I pray that God would give you the grace and strength you need during this very difficult time and that He would give Cillie a miracle and heal her completely so that you would be able to continue to enjoy this wonderful blessing in your life. May God comfort you and yours in His name, Amen!!!!


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

You and Cillie are in my prayers. It is so heartbreaking to have one of our 'babies' go through an illness/injury. My Fonzie is now recovering at home (from cervical disc surgery) on strict 'bedrest', except to pee/poop. Each day he gets a little better and I
pray the same for Cillie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very, very sorry. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::sorry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying for Cillie and for you. 

I know how hard it can be. I lost 4 of my Lhasas within a 10 month time span in 2003. They were old, but still they were my babies and it was so very hard to get through.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Cillie will be on the mend soon. We're never ready to let them go,at any age. I lost 3 of mine,in less than a year,they were old but I still wasn't ready for them to go. My heart aches for you and your little fluff.
Hugs,always,Michelle


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been out of town, for work, and am not following everything going on, so forgive me if this was already explained what testing you had done.

While fostering my Bianca, she was acting odd. I immediately called another Rescue, and was told it sounded like a stroke. I called my vet, first thing in the morning, and said, "Bianca had a stroke". I was panicked. I hadn't slept all night. I'll have to find the thread, but in the mean time she had a few seizures, which was why she was acting odd. I had not witnessed her original seizure, and it didn't occure to me. But it had nothing to do with a stroke. My vet questioned "why" I mentioned stroke. Bianca was put on Phenobarbital, and was fine after that. She did pass, within a few months, but it had nothing to do with a stroke.

I'm always learning, and need to learn. How do you know she had a stroke?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Dmarie So sorry you are going through this with your precious Cille.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm praying for you to be strong through this time and that Cillie stays comfortable .I am so sorry


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, D'marie. My heart is breaking with yours. I pray you all have peace. Please take care.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is so hard :grouphug:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww Cillie. I am keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping for a miracle that she gets better! *hug*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:
:flowers::flowers::Flowers 2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, this has got to be tearing you apart. Such a hard thing to go through. I pray for Cillie's comfort and I pray for you to have strength in this hard time. 

I worry about having multiple dogs close in age....and now I know - by seeing what you've been going through the past couple of years.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG ! Im soo soo sorry , i really prayed for her to get better !  hugs and prayers to you , i cant even imagine how you are feeling . just know you were there for her always .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I saw the updated title. You have my deepest condolences for your loss. My heart goes out to you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying'Marie - I just saw the updated title and know you had to let little Cillie go on to a place where she will be at peace. Please accept my sympathies. You've endured so much pain losing your little ones but just think of the joy you brought to their lives for the time they were with you. I hope the pain you're going through will lessen as time goes on and you remember all the love that Priscilla gave to you and you to her.:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So very sorry for loss of your Cillie. I know how very
sad you must be, but know she is now resting in peace.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry. Such a sad day for you. 

She's free now, but your heart is breaking.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your lose, my heart goes out to you and your family. May Cillie rest in peace at the Bridge.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

so sorry


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, your the God of the broken hearted, you know the deep sadness D'Marie and her husband are going through, Lord comfort them, bring your peace that passes all understanding to their hearts. Thank you Lord for the wonderful years of laughter, joy, and love they shared with their precious Cillie, may they hold on to those wonderful memories. Thank you Lord for being beside them, holding them close to your heart. Give them your strength and your rest. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

So sorry. Just remember all the times she made you smile or made you laugh and how she was the bestest sweetest girl.


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss; I hope your dog is at rest now. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry *hugs you*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. I will hurt so much to even hear us say it right now, but with time it will get a little easier. :grouphug: Most of us here have been where you are right now, so we understand your heartbreak.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sorry*

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. Cillie is now at the Bridge where she is young again, without pain and playing with her other friends. She will be patiently waiting for you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, D'Marie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Bless your hearts ~ :smcry:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your dear Cillie. 

My prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you my friend, and prayers for comfort and peace.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave her a happy good life.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray God gives you peace, comfort, and strength during this very sad time in your life. I also pray that you feel Callie's spirit within your heart and right there with you. 

Hugs and Love.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Dmarie So so sorry for your loss. We all give hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So sorry to see your Cillie has gone to the bridge. We know that pain so well. She's waiting for you with all our fluffs that have gone before.
So sorry truly.
Hugs :grouphug: Michelle


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh dear...I am seeing the title. So sorry for your loss. I was really hoping to come back and see better news. I'm sure you gave Cillie the best life she could have ever dreamed of. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Try and remember over time, all the good times you shared with her. 
I still almost a year later, think of my Andy every single day. And a lot of times I just smile thinking about him. There are some of those bad days where I'll start to cry though. It sucks they are only with us for such a short time, but they make the best of it and brighten our lives everyday, probably more than some people could ever do.
I hope you will be able to think of Cillie and smile. Please take care, God bless.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My heart goes out to you....my prayers are for cillie and you. I hope she gets well and strong again. You had too much to bear too soon. HUGS, Dianne


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you all very much for your kind words of comfort. Yesterday I spent the day making Cillies burial arrangements & having to pick out her burial box. I just keep saying...is this really happening. Today was her burial. She was laid to rest next to her sisters, Jassi & Beanie & her big brother Moki. To see those 4 little graves is too hard to believe. It makes me feel like I failed. I couldnt save them. Just, thank you all very so very much for your words, thoughts & prayers.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

So sorry for your loss,you and your family are in my prayers.....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Marie....my heart is breaking for you.:crying:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Marie.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

dmarie said:


> Thank you all very much for your kind words of comfort. Yesterday I spent the day making Cillies burial arrangements & having to pick out her burial box. I just keep saying...is this really happening. Today was her burial. She was laid to rest next to her sisters, Jassi & Beanie & her big brother Moki. To see those 4 little graves is too hard to believe. It makes me feel like I failed. I couldnt save them. Just, thank you all very so very much for your words, thoughts & prayers.


 
Dmarie, Ecclesiastes 3, A time for everything, that scripture has really helped me in my life, life is like seasons, we have a time to be born and a time to die, a time to weep and a time to laugh, a time to mourn and a time to dance.
I find great comfort knowing there isn't anything we could do to change things. God's in control. Your grieving takes time, weep and mourn, one day you will smile again and your heart won't hurt as bad. So don't blame yourself for losing your babies, it's part of what this life is all about. I send you love and Hugs


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:crying:I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Cillie.


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Cillie's passing. You were in my prayers over the weekend. So many of us are feeling your pain now. I pray that you can find some peace in the beautiful memories you have of Cillie. My heart breaks for you. Please feel the hugs that are coming your way. :grouphug:


----------

